# Terrified of low kicks



## Lennaerd64 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi my name is Lennaerd and I have being doing kickbox for about 3 months but recently somebody in my kickboxing gym kicked me in my knee and it was dislocated, a piece of carthalage broke off (1cm widht 2cm diameter) and my
patella tedon is a bit damaged.
and I can’t kickbox and regular trips to the 
physiotherapist.
I know it’s a early to think about this but: I am terrified of low kicks do you have any tips to overcome this fear?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 25, 2017)

You just have to heal up and learn to face them.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 25, 2017)

Unfortunately, the answer is: get kicked more.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 25, 2017)

you can always 

- bend your knee and let your heel to kick your own hip.
- bend your knee and keep your lower leg to be parallel to the ground.
- use body rotation and pull you leg back.
- use inside/outside crescent kick.
- ...

to escape your opponent's low kick.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 26, 2017)

Suck it up and keep going


----------



## Kenposcholar (Nov 26, 2017)

Your instructor will know you better than we do. I'd recommend working with him to find out how you can improve your stance so that your knee doesn't get damaged. The best thing I would recommend is placing yourself in a safe environment with partners to drill low kicks slowly and work on defenses. My opinion is that desensitizing your fear through drilling low kicks safely is going to be the best way to recovery. 
Hope you have a strong recovery! Knee pain is a joy killer.


----------

